# عالم حواء > عالم الطبخ > المعجنات و السندويشات >  تطبيقي لسندويشات الدياي من الاخت الغالية بنتـ DXB

## &هجير&

الســــــــ لام عليكم 

شحالكم خواتي 


هذي السندويشات انا سويتها لما شفت موضوع اختي بنتـ DXB 
وحبيت اجربها 

الصراااااااااااااااحه طعمها روووووعه صدق وخفيفه وما يبيلها شغل وااااااااااااااااااايد 

هذا رابط موضوعها 


http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=817465

انا بس فورت الدياي قبل والياقي نفس الطريقه 



وهذا تطبيقي 




























المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل البف باستري بالقشطة والقرفة 
طريقة عمل مافن التفاح والقرفة من اشهى... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز البطاطا الحلوة والشوفان صحي... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز السكر سهل ولذيذ حصري 
طريقة عمل بسكوت الزنجبيل والشوفان 
طريقة عمل خبز القرع من اشهى وصفات الشتاء حصري 
طريقة عمل مافن الكوسة بالليمون صحي ولذيذ 
طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر والجين سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل خبز التوست في البيت

----------


## اجمل ظبيانيه

خاطري فيه ×_×

هنا وعافييييييييه على قلوبكم وشكلها يشهي .^^
ماعليج قصور الغلا

----------


## أم نظارات

ماشاالله عليج ,, شرات لي كان فالموضوع


بالعااافية عليكم

----------


## &هجير&

> خاطري فيه ×_×
> 
> هنا وعافييييييييه على قلوبكم وشكلها يشهي .^^
> ماعليج قصور الغلا





> ماشاالله عليج ,, شرات لي كان فالموضوع
> 
> 
> بالعااافية عليكم


فديتكم والله منورين .......والله يعافيكم ياربي 

تفضلوا  :Smile:

----------


## بنوتـــهـ

شكله يمي من الخاااااااااااااااطر ^.^
بالعافيه عليكم . .

----------


## &هجير&

> شكله يمي من الخاااااااااااااااطر ^.^
> بالعافيه عليكم . .


مشكورة غناتي

----------


## برق لمع

يمي تسلم الايادي

----------


## &هجير&

ووايدج حبيبتي برق لمع منوره والله

----------


## &هجير&

فوووووووووووووووووق

----------


## دلع بو راشد

تسلم اييدج ..

 :Smile:

----------


## المخلصه

يسلموو الغاليه شكله لذييييييذ

----------


## موزة2008

يوعتيني هههه

----------


## &هجير&

حياااااااااكم خواتي منورين

----------


## نظرة برائة

تسلم إيدج وعقبالنا نسوي ونجرب طعمه ههه

----------


## &هجير&

جربي حبيبتي الطريقه سهله والطعم يم يمي

----------


## كرانيش

رووووووووعه

----------


## &هجير&

منوره  :Smile:

----------


## &هجير&

:Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## بنتـ DXB

جاااااااان استااااانس >>> في حد جرب الطريقه إلي حطيتها

معاج حق الاكله لذيذه وخفيفه 

وعوافي على قلوبكم

ان شاء الله المرات اليايه بحط لكم وصفات أحلى وأحلى  :Smile:

----------


## قمره

تسلم الايااااااادي 

شكله لذيذ

----------


## LADY LOVE

تسلم ايديييييييييييييييج

----------


## &هجير&

> جاااااااان استااااانس >>> في حد جرب الطريقه إلي حطيتها
> 
> معاج حق الاكله لذيذه وخفيفه 
> 
> وعوافي على قلوبكم
> 
> ان شاء الله المرات اليايه بحط لكم وصفات أحلى وأحلى


ان شاء الله دوم ياربي 
وانتظر منج اكلات ثانيه ابا اسوي ههههههههه



> تسلم الايااااااادي 
> 
> شكله لذيذ


وايدج حبيبتي شكرا 



> تسلم ايديييييييييييييييج


شكرااااااااااااا حبيبتي

----------


## بنت الزيودي

يمي تسلم الايادي

----------


## &هجير&

منوره

----------


## uae13122

تسلم أيدج الغالية

----------


## &هجير&

منوره حبيبتي ام زايد  :Smile:

----------


## مس كيفي

يم يم ..

تسلم ايدج ..

----------


## o.k

روووعه ماشاالله ...شراته بالضبط ابااا مااا فيه اسوي....

----------


## &هجير&

حياكم خواتي منورين

----------


## مالكـ أمل

وووواوو

----------


## &هجير&

:55: 

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة 
تفيض بها خيراتـــــــك 
وتتوسع بها أرزاقـــك 
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك 
وتزيد بها أفضـــــــالك 

وأعوذ بك ,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك 
وتنقص عني خيراتـــــك 
وتنقطع عني أرزاقـــــك 
وتنتهي عني بركاتـــــك 
وتذهب عني أفضالــــك

 :55:

----------


## &هجير&

:55: اللَّهمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ زَوَالِ نِعْمَتِكَ ، وَتَحَوُّلِ عَافِيَتِكَ وَفُجاءَةِ نِقْمَتِكَ ، وَجميعِ سخَطِكَ» :55:

----------


## مرت سنة !

تسـلم أيــدج 
وبالـعافيـة  :Smile:

----------


## اللبوة البيضة

يشهي و روووعة

----------


## &هجير&

شكرا خواتي منورين

----------


## طرفشانة

يسلمووو

----------


## &هجير&

العفو  :Smile:

----------


## انثى بس غير

شكله لذيذ
يعطيج العافيه
وتسلم الايادي

----------


## **بدرالبدور**

تسلم الايادي

----------


## &هجير&

شكرا خواتي

----------


## أم مريــوم

اممممم يمي تسلم الايادي حبوبه

----------


## &هجير&

منوره حبيبتي

----------


## &هجير&

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة 
تفيض بها خيراتـــــــك 
وتتوسع بها أرزاقـــك 
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك 
وتزيد بها أفضـــــــالك 

وأعوذ بك ,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك 
وتنقص عني خيراتـــــك 
وتنقطع عني أرزاقـــــك 
وتنتهي عني بركاتـــــك 
وتذهب عني أفضالــــك

----------


## ذربة المعآني

شكلهن يشهي . .

تسلم آيدينج خيتو . .

ويعطيج ألف عآفيه . .

تقبلي مروري . .

----------


## &هجير&

منوره غناتي 

مشكورة

----------


## &هجير&

:55: 

 :55: 

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة 
تفيض بها خيراتـــــــك 
وتتوسع بها أرزاقـــك 
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك 
وتزيد بها أفضـــــــالك 

وأعوذ بك ,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك 
وتنقص عني خيراتـــــك 
وتنقطع عني أرزاقـــــك 
وتنتهي عني بركاتـــــك 
وتذهب عني أفضالــــك

 :55: 

 :55:

----------


## هتون الامل

تسلم ايدك حبيبتي شكلهاااا روووووووعه  :Smile:

----------


## &هجير&

تسلمين الغالية

----------


## umm_reem

ماشاء الله شكله لذيذ

----------


## فينيسياا

تسلم ايدج اختي 

ماشالله شكلها مغري

حتى انا ناوية اسويها 

بس بسألج اختي ماحطيتي شي بين القطعتين التوست جي بروحهم لصقو ببعض ماتفرقو ؟؟

----------


## &هجير&

> تسلم ايدج اختي 
> 
> ماشالله شكلها مغري
> 
> حتى انا ناوية اسويها 
> 
> بس بسألج اختي ماحطيتي شي بين القطعتين التوست جي بروحهم لصقو ببعض ماتفرقو ؟؟


وايدج الغاليه لا ما حطيت شي بروحهم بيلتصقون ولما تحطين البيض والبقسماط بيلصقون اكثر

----------


## راعية الزعفرا

بالتوفيق

----------


## &هجير&

شكرا حبيبتي

----------


## النهديه

شو هلعذااااااااب بمووووت من الجوع تسلمين

----------


## &هجير&

انتي اللي تسليمن علي المرور الحلو  :Smile:

----------


## عزابيه

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي شكلها لذييييييييييييذ

----------


## أسرار المحيط

هم هم

ماشاء الله

----------


## &هجير&



----------


## حبيبة فلان

ما شاء الله عليج .. حلووو

تسلم الأيادي

----------


## مزيونة الدار

يعطيج العافية

----------


## &هجير&

تسلمون خواتي

----------


## alfatami

روووووووووعه

----------


## &هجير&

تسلمين اختي

----------


## &هجير&

:55: 

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّم آمين ..

 :55:

----------


## quoot

اللهم أرزقني رزقا واسعا حلالا طيبا من غير كد.. واستجب دعائي من غير رد.. وأعوذ بك من الفضيحتين: الفقر والدّين.. اللهم يا رازق السائلين.. يا راحم المساكين.. ويا ذا القوة المتين.. ويا خير الناصرين.. يا ولي المؤمنين.. يا غياث المستغيثين.. إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين.. اللهم إن كان رزقي في السماء فأنزله.. و إن كان رزقي في الأرض فأخرجه.. و إن كان بعيدا فقربه.. و إن كان قريبا فيسره.. و إن كان كثيرا فبارك فيه يا أرحم الراحمين.. اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد.. واكفني بحلالك عن حرامك.. وبطاعتك عن معصيتك.. وبفضلك عمن سواك يا اله العالمين.. وصلى الله على محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين"

----------


## الولـHEـه

شكله روعه ماشالله
يشهيييييييييييييييي

تسلم الايادي حبوبه ^_^

----------


## &هجير&

شكرا لكم خواتي

----------


## الماركه شما

woooooooooooow

----------


## &هجير&

هلا حبيبتي

----------


## قلبي وروحي

واااو تسلمين الصراحه خاطري اجربه والله بس انشالله اسوية

----------


## **أم غزلان**

انا خزنت الطبخه عندي 

بس للحين ماطلبقته باجر بجربه ان شا الله احسه فنان وخفيف تسلمين شجعتيني

----------


## ام خليفه22

امم لذيذ

----------


## &هجير&

ياهلا فيكم خواتي

----------


## أم مريــوم

تسلم ايييييدج حبيبتي روعه
يعت  :Big Grin:

----------


## &هجير&

وايدج حبيبتي شكرا

----------


## شوآخي

> ماشاالله عليج ,, شرات لي كان فالموضوع
> 
> 
> بالعااافية عليكم

----------


## &هجير&

منورين خواتي

----------


## قوافي

يمي يمي

----------


## &هجير&

تفضلي  :Smile:

----------


## Bro0o0o

تسلم يدك

----------


## &هجير&

شكرا حبيبتي

----------


## StranG LOovE

تسلم ايدج

----------


## &هجير&

شكرا حبيبتي

----------


## كلي غلاآإآإآ

خآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآطري آذووووووق .. :Frown:  شكله يشهي والله

----------


## لميس احلى

شهيتيني 
رهيب بجربه عيل انااا
يعطييج الف عااافيه

----------


## نسيم الليل37

ههه يوعتيني

بس هآ ينفع سنآك
او وجبة جآنبيه خخخ

بروحه مايشبع  :Big Grin: 

او يبآلنا ع الاقل نسوي 10 اجيآس عسب يسد البيت كله خخخ كل واحد له جيس خخخ

----------


## عيوني UAE

لذيييذ .. تسلميـــن حبوبهــ

----------


## &هجير&

> خآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآطري آذووووووق .. شكله يشهي والله





> شهيتيني 
> رهيب بجربه عيل انااا
> يعطييج الف عااافيه





> ههه يوعتيني
> 
> بس هآ ينفع سنآك
> او وجبة جآنبيه خخخ
> 
> بروحه مايشبع 
> 
> او يبآلنا ع الاقل نسوي 10 اجيآس عسب يسد البيت كله خخخ كل واحد له جيس خخخ





> لذيييذ .. تسلميـــن حبوبهــ


ياهلا فكم خواتي واللي يوعانه يحاها الله بسوي لها من عيوني

----------


## گيفَ . . !

*انزين ممكن سـؤال . ، 
كيف اتخلين جيــه هالتوســت يستوي جيه . .يعني الشكل ؟*

----------


## شامسية وأفتخر

حلووووووووووو^^

----------


## &هجير&

منورين :Smile:

----------


## Bee2020

ااااااب

----------


## white angel

يّعِطٌيٌجَ أِلِعِأُفًيٌهٌ 

تِسًمُ أِيٌدُجّ

----------


## بنت_دار زين

تسلم يدج ... بالهني وعافيه اختي

----------


## أم خالد الحلو

شكله يمممممممممممممي ^_^

----------


## انا رغم الالم

ناااااااااايس
بالعافيه فديتج

----------


## ::khawla::

ما شاء الله رووعه 
والله يعطيج الف عااافيه

----------


## ريمان1

> ماشاالله عليج ,, شرات لي كان فالموضوع
> 
> 
> بالعااافية عليكم


ما شاء الله

----------


## امل3000

شكله شهي

----------


## cutedevil

*,’,’,’ تســـلميـــنــ ع الـــطـــرحــ ,’,’,*

----------


## زهرة الشحوح

يوعتينا

----------

